# Favoriten mit Frameseite



## Doc2k (22. Dezember 2004)

*Hallo zusammen!*
*Ich habe folgendes Problem.*
*Ich habe eine Seite gemacht. Nun will ich allerdings in der Adresszeile des Browsers immer nur die Domain und nicht den absoluten Pfad angeben. (http://domain.de/ und nicht http://www.domain.de/hauptseite.html) *
*Das habe ich über einen Frame auf der index.html gelöst der eben 100%grösse hat und die erste Seite (Intro mit weiterleitung zur Hauptseite) über scr="intro.html" darstellt. So weit so gut.*
*Die Hauptseite besitzt auch noch einen i-frame, der allerdings problemlos funktioniert.*
*Das Problem ist folgendes.*
*Verwendet man jetzt beim Internet-Explorer die Funktion Favoriten hinzufügen, dann wird zwar nur die URL http://www.domain.de/ in den Favoriten eingetragen, doch wenn man die Seite dann (mit einem neuen Fenster)aus den Favoriten wählt, dann geht er genau an die Stelle zurück an der man den Favoriten erstellt hat und nicht wieder von vorne. *
*Beispiel*
*Ich bin z.B. im Gästebuch und benutze die Funktion für die Favoriten. (nicht rechte maustaste) *
*So wurde mir zwar der Favorit angelegt so wie ich es wollte (http://domain.de/) allerdings wird beim erneuten aufruf wieder zwar die index.html geladen aber im Frame wird nicht die Seite die mit scr="intro.html" vorgegeben wurde (also hier das Intro) dargestellt, sondern die Hauptseite und das Gästebuch im Inline-Frame.*
*Auch wenn ich die temporären Dateien Lösche bleibt das so.*
*Meine Frage ist jetzt wie kann erreichen, das wirklich immer nur auf die Domain (http://www.domain.de) ein favorit eingerichtet wird (egal wo auf der Seite man sich befindet) und die Seite mit dem Intro startet.*
*Mit onLoad habe ich auch schon Versuche unternommen, allerdings läd er dann erst die Hauptseite und das Gästebuch fertig und springt dann erst zum intro zurück.*

*Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr Dankbar*
*Greets*
*Doc2k*


----------



## saschaf (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Darauf, was als Favorit angelegt wird, hast du denke ich keinen Einfluss. Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn man dem Besucher vorschreiben könnte, was als Favorit angelegt wird und was nicht.

Ich denke mit Javascript gibts da schon eine Lösung. Das funktioniert dann aber auch nur, wenn der Besucher Javascript auch aktiviert hat.

Du könntest beim Aufruf des Intros deinem Browserfenster einen Namen geben (this.name="wasweisich"; ). Bei jedem Seitenaufruf musst du über onload prüfen ob das Browserfenster den Namen "wasweisich" hat. Wenn es einem anderen Namen hat, dann wird eben die Startseite aufgerufen und der Name dort entsprechend geändert.

So denke ich könnte es gehen.


----------



## Doc2k (22. Dezember 2004)

*Nochmal Favoriten mit Frameseite*

*Hallo nochmal.*
*Ist auf jeden Fall schonmal eine coole Idee, allerdings hatte ich bei onLoad immer das Problem, das erst die falsche seite fertig geladen wird und dann erst weitergeleitet wird.*
*Ich möchte diese funktion verwenden, da neben dem Intro auch noch eine Browserweiche, eine Weiche für verschiedene Auflösungen und eine vorladeseite (ist im intro) vor der Hauptseite sind und somit die Darstellung beeinflussen. Damit alles gut aussieht muss also von vorne gestartet werden. (sonst wäre ich ja garnicht so herrschsüchtig *g*)*
*Das kurrios ist ja das der Favorit laut Einstellungen nur auf die Domain (http://www.domain.de/ ) verweisst und trotzdem die inhalte der frames irgendwo gespeichert wurden.*
*Das muss halt eigentlich nur weg. *
*Wenn ich eine kostenlose domain (z.B. von nick) benutze und die funktion URL-cloaking aktiviere wird auch immer nur die Domain (also www.domain angezeigt und die favorieten verweisen auch immer nur zur index.html (also alles startet von vorne) *
*Wie bekomme ich das jetzt auch ohne Redirector hin?*

*Für schnelle hilfe wär ich dankbar*
*Greets*
*Doc2k*


----------

